# Sneak peek of my new grips!!



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW...I really like the looks of that.


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow!! That looks awesome! Would look great in a red/black marble effect on my BT Liberty! Looking forward to seeing your post saying they are for sale!
Mariah P.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Slap them bad boys on a riser and take a few pics, I bet they look really trick. Good Job !! :darkbeer:


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

If I could get them in orange, I would buy a set for my hunting bow. Those look really good!!!


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Keep us posted. Price sounds right and they look good.:thumb:


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

do you know what bows you will be making them for???


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

So far
07-08 bowtechs
Elite

I will be trying to get some other grips to make patterns for other bows.



Kris


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> Slap them bad boys on a riser and take a few pics, I bet they look really trick. Good Job !! :darkbeer:


ditto 

very neat work


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

What exactly are they made of? I think they would look reall good on a Guardian I know.:tongue:


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice work. I would buy one for my target bow but it's a Mathews.


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

I'm sure Kris will have a mathews pattern when he gets everything the way he wants. You're going to have to wait till he gets one done for my 
Old Glory though:wink:.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. I posted this thread to see if there would be any interest in something like this.....i didn't want to invest the time and money into it if there wasn't. After reading the comments and getting a few PM's I am going to go ahead and start trying to perfect the process.

As soon as I get handy at making the Bowtech,Elite and hoyt plates I will be looking for patterns for other manufacturers....Ross,Mathews,APA, and so on.

I need to get some more supplies ordered and I will keep you all informed of my progress:wink:

Please feel free to post what models you would like me to build grips for and also what colors you would be most interested in!!:darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Sweet Kris, I think they will do well for you.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Really cool looking! and at a great price aswell. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Martin Moab, orange and yellow would be neat.:darkbeer:


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Testafossa and im in!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I would love to see 2 of them for Elite bows.
1.Yellow & black.
2. Black & bubble gum pink.
Thanks,
TAT


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*ttt...............*

keep this thread up!

want one for my 07 vectrix!

orange and black please,PLEASE!


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Kris,

Stop melting your kids crayons to promote your archery habit.:wink:


looks like a good job.


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*Cool !!*

When you get them ready for to fit hoyt side plate style on the 38 ultra I would take a set in flow green !!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm working on getting the process perfected!! They will look good when done!! I will be working on some new ones tonight. I will post some pics.


New bows to come!! Just got a set of hoyt side plated to copy.:wink:



Kris


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*still...........*

wanting and waiting for my grips hehe!


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*z*

Kris will u be able to do one peace grips Thanks Shane


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

As soon as i get the 2 piece down to a science......I can sure give it a try!!





Kris


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

I would take a set for 08 Hoyt Katera in Black/Green or all green swirl.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Kris I have a set of rubber grips from a Bengal you can have for Patterns if ya want them for a martin Pattern ,PM me if you need them.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Guys wait til you see what kris has up his sleeve, I assure you orders will be flooding in


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I would love black and orange or black and yellow for my ELite (GTO)..let me know when i need to pay you.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

As soon as you get some for a Mathews let me know! :wink:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm getting closer guys and gals! Here are a couple more I have been working on.

I have some new equipment on it's way that is going to speed up the process:wink:

Also if anybody has a set of sideplates they can part with I would be willing to trade your's for a set of mine. I am needing Mathews and ross for sure and if you have some that I have not listed and would like to trade let me know. I will be using these to make copies!!

These are just test grips so they are not perfect but the production ones will be:tongue:


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

*Clear with color*

I like the clear with color.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for ya Kris cant wait till you get it prefected so I can get my Custom ordered grips Steve has been in contact with you about :wink:


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

can't wait for you to get too selling I will be buying .Are you going to do wood as well I seen some of your other work on different post the sage brush one caught my eye


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

e-force shooter said:


> can't wait for you to get too selling I will be buying .Are you going to do wood as well I seen some of your other work on different post the sage brush one caught my eye


The wood ones are available now. I am building them as people order. If you are wanting some for your synergy let me know!!


Kris


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

e-force shooter said:


> can't wait for you to get too selling I will be buying .Are you going to do wood as well I seen some of your other work on different post the sage brush one caught my eye


Kris will be doing his wood grips and Resin.Keep an eye on this , you will see other options transpire as he gets all setup.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here are a few of my latest grips they are just waiting a couple days to completely set up then I will put the finishing touches on them. What do you think?




















Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

My new equipment should be arriving in the next day or two!! Then we will be churning out some grips:darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

looking forward to see these orders going out Kris.Keep posting pics as you progress


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*still waiting..................*

want some clear and orange ones for my hoyt!


or black and orange preferably!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

they are getting better what do you think?

P.S. I will be working on getting my MASTER grips made for Hoyt and Martin today!! Stay tuned!!




















Kris


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

C'mon Kris you need to hook me up so I can sport a pair on the Burlly Girl.

Kidding Bud. They look awesome.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Frogg!! I'll be working on Oneida grips soon Budd!!

Here are some grips I made for the Monster discovery. They are made out of some local Juniper that I cut and dried.

Also padded some pics of some 06 Alle grips I made for a Local guy. they are Zebrawood.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The clear grips with the swirl are the shizzle.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are sick man!!

A set of the zebra wood stained a little darker would look sweet on the Burly Girl.

Hmmm, I can see it now I'm in trouble!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here are some grips I made for my friend Steve and His Martin. They are made out of Walnut.



















Hope you like them Steve!!

Kris


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are nice, real nice!

Aw man, Now ya went and done it!!

Good grief now I've got to choose which one I like the most.

Errr, decisions, decisions!!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I can get this too Frogg!!



















Kris


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

To much info!

To much info!!

Overload!

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

This hurts my head.

By the way what's that called??


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

oneida4life said:


> To much info!
> 
> To much info!!
> 
> ...


That is Desert Iron wood:wink:

Kris


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Iam like another poster earlier.A pic of the grip on a bow 
looking good :wink:


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Great Work Kris!! Really like that Desert Ironwood. Sent you a PM. 
Thanks, Rick


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Kris, PM back at ya.

Thanks Bud


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Kris , those Martin grips look awesome, guys stay tuned Kris will have some neat surprises coming at you soon.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to see what's next!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT for ya Kris !!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice...can you do them for a PSE X-F maybe in "juniper"...but they'd have to be very slim...cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Well Guys and Gals I have an update for you. I have Unfortunately Found out that I am allergic to the Plastic resins I have been using. This does not mean the grips are not going to be available it just might be a bit longer is all. I am teaming up with Steve Hilliard as He will be doing the resin grips and I will still be doing the wood grips.

I apologize for the turn of events but the reaction i have is getting worse and My loving Wife does not want me to do the resin anymore. I will keep all of you informed of what is going on.

But in the meantime Here are some pics of the Grip I made for my new HCA Iron Mace. They are made out of Sage Brush.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> The clear grips with the swirl are the shizzle.


We could have something in store for you:wink:

Kris is a good guy and makes an awesome grip. I am looking forward to working with him . Stay tuned we should have some awesome grips coming !!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I should have my TM on the SAGE brush grips.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ttt hang in there folks, Kris showed me some of his ideas last night and you will all be blown away


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Steve, watch the mail for some plates to use as a master.. :wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Steve, watch the mail for some plates to use as a master.. :wink:


Thankyou Ted !!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Kris is on vacation, so I will get this up


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Built some hoyt grips this week. The funky ones are on my own bow just messin around trying something different











































Kris


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Finally.........................*

where does the line form to get some them hoyt grips?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

just send me a PM with what ya want:wink:


Kris


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are sweeeeeeeeeet Kris. Some of the better grips I've seen yet


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Whats the word on those Mathews grips ? :wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey I'd like a set for an 08 101st Bowtech clear and FLO Green....

Can it be done?

Thanks
aaron


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ShootingABN! said:


> Hey I'd like a set for an 08 101st Bowtech clear and FLO Green....
> 
> Can it be done?
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the inquiry, very soon we will see what we can do.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Pm sent!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

We are almost there these are a set I made for myself, what do you think ?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Beautiful work!!! *:tongue:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

HC Archery said:


> *Beautiful work!!! *:tongue:


Thankyou !!! I am still working on colored grips but the personalized stuff we can start very soon.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

steve hilliard said:


> We are almost there these are a set I made for myself, what do you think ?


Those look cool Steve, nice job.:wink:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Those look good Steve!! Really makes me wish I could work with that stuff!! 

Guess I'll just stick to using what the good Lord gave us!!:wink:


But yes very nice work Steve!! Remember that tint goes a LOOOONNNNGGGG ways so use it sparingly!!


Kris


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Elite/Mathews lain:

I need some bling!

:thumb:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Elite/Mathews lain:
> 
> I need some bling!
> 
> :thumb:


I really need some Elite and Mathews sideplates to borrow for molds, help me out buddy


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve, those are awesome!!! Nice job to you and Kris!!!!!



steve hilliard said:


> We are almost there these are a set I made for myself, what do you think ?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Thankyou Todd !!!! hopefully with Kris's awesome wood grips (by the way he has some pretty wild looking wood to work with) and personalizing resin grips we can cover must everyones needs. I can assure you the service will be earth shattering:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have no doubt about the service!!! And the grip are just awesome! There will definitely be something for everyone!! Except ME Maybe I can GLUE some side-plates on the S4?????:wink:




steve hilliard said:


> Thankyou Todd !!!! hopefully with Kris's awesome wood grips (by the way he has some pretty wild looking wood to work with) and personalizing resin grips we can cover must everyones needs. I can assure you the service will be earth shattering:wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

here is a set I made for ATs one and only LeEarl
sorry for the glare


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice looking setup Steve! I had no idea you were so talented! :wink:

TTT for a great group of guys!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are awesome Steve!! You know....I could just GLUE a set to my new S4!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Great work Steve!! I'm glad that stuff is getting put to good use

Can't wait to see what else you come up with.:darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT for you Kris, awesome grips and dont be afraid to PM him with your ideas.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT for some AWSOME looking grips!


----------

